# Fleas problems in Italy



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

We are bringing our Maltese with us when we move to Rome this fall. We are busy with his health paperwork and preparing him to fly etc. But our vet here raised a question. Ciccio (the Maltese) has an immune system illness, so many vaccinations he can’t have. So he has been a “bubble boy” as far as contact with other animals, because of this. But we try to let interact with other dogs as much as we can. Our vet asked us about fleas in Italy. Ciccio can not have flea prevention meds because of his illness. Will we need to keep him away from Roman dogs? I hope not. 

By the way, little Ciccio is bilingual. He knows all his commands in Italian and English.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, they have fleas in Italy. Of concern is that many people do not use regular vet care for their animals. People often do not spay or neuter animals or often do not treat for fleas and ticks. Additionally here are many street cats and they will certainly have fleas and worms.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, rsetzer99. Of course there are fleas, and we thought about all the feral cats in Rome. I think we need to check with our vet here about which parasites we need to worry about. We live now in the Pacific Northwest, where heartworm and many other pests are not yet a problem. Don’t know, however, what is around in Italy.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure why it did not occur to me right away. You really need to check the rules for bringing an animal into Italy. It is fairly strict, you need specific docs from a Vet and I am pretty sure you cannot bring in an animal that has not had its vaccinations. Here is a link from the US Embassy site. https://it.usembassy.gov/embassy-co...ricultural-service/pet-travel-faqs-italy-u-s/


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

*Heartworm*

Thanks rsetzer. This we have already checked on and Francesco will need about $500 worth of pet “passport” papers from vets here to enter the EU. What our real concern is, however, heartworm which can be carried by fleas if it is prevalent in an area. Our pup has most vaccinations, but he cannot not have heartworm prevention. Which is really only perilous for him. So the true question I should have asked is: are there heartworm problems in any areas in Italy? Thanks.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, heartworm is present throughout Italy.


----------

